# Pros Vs Joes on Spike



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Not sure why but this show premieres tonight but it isn't showing as a season pass. Just a heads up for those that want to catch it.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

I thought it was starting on Tuesday.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Nope, but then it says check your local listings so it may vary by market.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Yeah....strange I can't setup a season pass. They just have them listed individually. I swear Spike is the WORST!


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

So far it looks like only two shows, one with Jerry Rice and the other with Mark G.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Bump...you can now add this as a season pass


----------

